# adjustable foot stool.



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

This is a design of an adjustable foot stool that I have been making for about ten years, and have sold very successfully, as you can see, there are many different positions even up to making it into an occasional seat. Unfortunately I have lost the c.d. with the W.I.P. pics and the build write -up.
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3562/3465259135_ce9ab585ac.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3496/3465257233_84b375151f.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3545/3465255429_668a5168ac.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3512/3466068396_b4c676b406.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3512/3466068396_b4c676b406.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3512/3466068396_b4c676b406.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3512/3466068396_b4c676b406.jpg
It looks like I've forgotten how to post pics. Sorry!!
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3512/3466068396_b4c676b406.jpg


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice concept. What kind of weight can that take? Is that a type of Oak? I see some flake in the side pieces. But the color and grain in the pic does not look quite like Oak.

Here is a direct pic of Derek's project.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Very interesting that's for sure, never seen one like that.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello guys, This particular one is made of softwood, I have made them of Oak, Iroko and mahogany, I myself, and the controller, use ones made of Mahogany, Router cut M and T joints, Piano hinge, etc.
Mine has been used as a seat with some rather large people on it, very strong indeed.
I am sorry about the b....s up with the pics. you obviously can open them.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Derek, that is really neat. 
Don't suppose you have any plans for sale?


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Gene,
There are no plans and as I stated i have lost the wip pics and write up, I can, at the weekend do a bit of a description and a short assembly write and put it on here, if that is what you or anybody else wants, then I will do so.


----------



## SteveSawDust (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice, Derek, and certainly unique...just curious, how much are you selling them for? (If you don't mind me asking)


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Steve,
Like most of the stuff i make and sell, I do not count the labour cost, and all the timber I use is free as it is all reclaimed, now having got that over, I sold them for a very small pittance of about £50:00, I only ever sold them at craft fairs and places like Game shows or Steam engine rallies.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

derek willis said:


> Gene,
> There are no plans and as I stated i have lost the wip pics and write up, I can, at the weekend do a bit of a description and a short assembly write and put it on here, if that is what you or anybody else wants, then I will do so.


thank you Derek! I, for one, would really appreciate your efforts to do that.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice work Derek. I think I will try making one of those before the summer is over.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

SteveSawDust said:


> Nice, Derek, and certainly unique...just curious, how much are you selling them for? (If you don't mind me asking)


Guys, when you make something use the rule of 4 or 5 times the material cost. If it seems high oh well, that formula is tried and true and unless you have some production techniques in place and can make the items really fast that is about the only formula I have found to actually make a profit.

Nick


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

derek willis said:


> Gene,
> There are no plans and as I stated i have lost the wip pics and write up, I can, at the weekend do a bit of a description and a short assembly write and put it on here, if that is what you or anybody else wants, then I will do so.


Any thing you can provide would be good, that is so novel, would love to make one. Just looking at it, it seems like to sit on it would be grounds for the fireplace. But if you say someone can sit on it I believe you. Just out of curiosity how hard is it to collapse? Seems it would take 4 hands!

I too would like t build one this summer.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Here are some brief instructions for the making of the stool.
Adjustable foot stool.


Three frames of 400mm. by 500mm. finished size, made of ex. 50mm. x 25mm.
I Cut to finished size and used the Band saw to make the through mortise and tenon joints, glue these together.
Rout a rebate on the hanging sides of each frame to take the Piano Hinge, countersink the holes in the hinges.
Cut four 75mm. triangular blocks of timber to support the castors, glue and screw on the corners at the bottom of one frame to be the base.
The legs and the leg supports are of the same timber but the width is reduced to 30mm. Each one must be just under half the length of the stool.
Cut 3 notches into the fixed supports, keeping the vertical cut angled to support the leg. Either fix with glue and biscuits or screws to the sides where shown, making sure that the teeth are pointing towards the hinge end each time.
Cut the legs to size and put the taper on the end, then using a half-lap joint fit a ledger bar across to hold the legs in position, (missing on the one shown, sorry), Using screw cups or screw cup washers with Brass screws as pivots screw onto the frame.
Now is the time to fit the piano hinge with C/S. screws.
Fix your castors in place.
Cut a 9mm. thick piece of M.D.F. to fit the top, get a piece of dense foam cut to size, (cuts well on the Band saw, or use an electric carving knife), stick to the board with spray adhesive or similar, and wrap your upholstery material around, folding in the corners, staple into place.
Turn your stool over and drill and countersink the frame and fix the board. 
In the pictures the one shown is just made from deal, but most of those I have produced have been in Oak, Iroko and mahogany types, stain if wanted and polish, Danish Oil, Plastic Coating, or just seal and wax.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I thought I had put this on here yesterday, but can't find it, so here goes.

Breif instructions fo adjustable stool
Derek.
Adjustable foot stool.


Three frames of 400mm. by 500mm. finished size, made of ex. 50mm. x 25mm.
I Cut to finished size and used the Band saw to make the through mortise and tenon joints, glue these together.
Rout a rebate on the hanging sides of each frame to take the Piano Hinge, countersink the holes in the hinges.
Cut four 75mm. triangular blocks of timber to support the castors, glue and screw on the corners at the bottom of one frame to be the base.
The legs and the leg supports are of the same timber but the width is reduced to 30mm. Each one must be just under half the length of the stool.
Cut 3 notches into the fixed supports, keeping the vertical cut angled to support the leg. Either fix with glue and biscuits or screws to the sides where shown, making sure that the teeth are pointing towards the hinge end each time.
Cut the legs to size and put the taper on the end, then using a half-lap joint fit a ledger bar across to hold the legs in position, (missing on the one shown, sorry), Using screw cups or screw cup washers with Brass screws as pivots screw onto the frame.
Now is the time to fit the piano hinge with C/S. screws.
Fix your castors in place.
Cut a 9mm. thick piece of M.D.F. to fit the top, get a piece of dense foam cut to size, (cuts well on the Band saw, or use an electric carving knife), stick to the board with spray adhesive or similar, and wrap your upholstery material around, folding in the corners, staple into place.
Turn your stool over and drill and countersink the frame and fix the board.
In the pictures the one shown is just made from deal, but most of those I have produced have been in Oak, Iroko and mahogany types, stain if wanted and polish, Danish Oil, Plastic Coating, or just seal and wax.
_________________


----------



## judiann (Nov 4, 2011)

This is really cool. Printed it off and put it in my husband's 'honey do' pile  Thanks much!


----------

